# Dorian Yates and Branch Warren workout



## davegmb (Apr 30, 2011)

Video starts off with YATES talking about the history behind his Temple Gym and then goes on to show YATES and WARREN working out.

Inside Temple Gym: Exclusive Interview with Dorian Yates


----------



## otis332 (May 1, 2011)

Yates was an awesome bodybuilder during his time.


----------



## Livebig14 (May 1, 2011)

Nice find man


----------



## davegmb (May 1, 2011)

^^^ Thanks yeah i thought so too


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 1, 2011)

Yates...one of the greatest to ever step foot on stage!


----------



## x~factor (May 1, 2011)

Blood and Guts is my all time favorite workout video. 
YouTube - Blood and Guts Dorian Yates www.Team-Andro.com 

If you don't know that DY works out at Temple Gym, you probably wouldn't want to workout there with all the ripped up equipments and moldy ceilings and walls. Not to mention all that spits on the floor. LOL


----------



## dworld (May 2, 2011)

this is really cool....


----------



## Pork Chop (May 2, 2011)

great video


----------



## Lordsks (May 2, 2011)

Very cool


----------

